# Endurance Training



## syahrul (Apr 4, 2010)

hi..i would like to know the correct way to train for endurance. I have been cycling at hilly routes but still unable to be in a group when joining race. Also,need advice on the food.What is the best for a cyclist. Need your advice.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride lots. Then, eventually, ride FAST, lots. And, once in a while, ride with people much faster than you. Get dropped. Repeat.

Food. Yes.


----------

